# Traffic Fine Reduction



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Does the RTA still do that? I noticed that there was a month or two during the past few years with significant reduction on traffic fines (maybe 30-40%). 

Now that I actually have a couple of fines to pay, I tried googling the fine reduction month and the last thing I could see was for January 2012. Did they discontinue this program? Was hoping to save some money before I renew my registration.

BTW- I don't drive recklessly. It's just that pesky camera on the 611/Hesse St. The road is marked at 80kph which is way too slow for that road. It's actually more dangerous because people typically do 120 then slow down drastically before the camera. So stupid. I pass by everyday and sometimes I just forget.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You won't know until you go and pay the fine.

PS it's not up to you to decide what is an appropriate speed limit for what road, that's the authorities job.


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Chocoholic said:


> You won't know until you go and pay the fine.
> 
> PS it's not up to you to decide what is an appropriate speed limit for what road, that's the authorities job.


Well, that was unhelpful.

I know that's it's not my job to determine the speed limit. I'm speaking as a frequent traveler of that road. It's long and straight with very few exits and no cross-sections. It's certainly less "intense" than Sheikh Zayed which is posted at (mostly) 120 kph. I _think_ it's not appropriately regulated. And as I said, most people do what feels like an appropriate speed of 110-130 and then slow down dramatically at the camera. That seems dangerous (again) in my opinion.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

People should learn not to drive like loonies and be in such a rush all the time IMHO!

As I said, you won't know about the fine reduction until you go and try to pay it. You can log on to the Dubai police traffic fine site and try and pay it there, it will tell you if it's reduced or not.


----------



## andriaa (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, There are chances. Me too is looking for some reduction hope RTA will announce some specvial offers on new year.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Authorities keep coming up with traffic fine discount "schemes". There are no such specific time periods, and done on an ad hoc basis. So may be just hold off on paying the fines till your next registration (when you definitely have to pay them), and hope for a discount window in the mean time. In any case, these discounts or amnesties are more common in AD.

I agree regarding your point on the appropriate speed limit. I feel that speed limits on some roads are impossibly low. Also, I just do not get the concept of the "20 kmph grace". Again, I adhere to the speed limits in general, but I think these are a bit hypocritical for the authorities to blame an accident on "speeding" when an accident happens. In any case, speed is not dangerous - variability (that is different vehicles driving at widely different speeds) in speed is (and of course the mad driving here). And nowhere in UAE should the speed limit be more than 120 - while a lot of people drive at the speed limit (or higher), there are SO MANY people who feel uncomfortable driving at more than 100-110 again causing a lot of VARIABILITY in speed which I find very very dangerous. Case in the point being SZR between Dubai and AD where you would have a f*cking idiot driving at zillions kmph trying to run you off the road, and then in the next lane another f*cking idiot who thinks driving 40 kmph below the speed limit on the 2nd lane is "safe".


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

justlooking said:


> And as I said, most people do what feels like an appropriate speed of 110-130 and then slow down dramatically at the camera. That seems dangerous (again) in my opinion.


I agree, as a frequent user of that section. The speed limit there should be 100 instead of 80.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the solution for this is having speed cameras which monitor average speed rather than speed at one point (just googled Cape rolls out average speed cameras - IOL Motoring Industry News | IOL.co.za). 

WHile Dubai has so many superltives in bigger, shinier etc etc and so many "world records", I hope they would snatch this world record from South Africa - the longest road network monitored by Average Speed Over Distance cameras.


----------



## Jamess. (Dec 31, 2012)

Its good to know about discounts on traffic fines it`s a good move by RTA hope everybody can utilise it when ever its annonced.Waiting for that good news.


----------

